# Planned Teenage Pregnancy??



## NAY2008

HI im 18/19 in march. Im currently trying to concieve with my partner who i have been with for nearly two years. 

Has anyone one else on here planned for there baby? I have read a few articles on the net about planned teenage pregnacys.
My view is that i hate the way teenage pregnacys are still quite a taboo and i feel teenages should get more support in this area instead of being shunnned and made to feel bad! I heard on the news that the uk society is becoming an old society as more people are choosing to have babys and starting familys later in life and this may cause problems. But why do teenage mums have alot of bad press??
:blush:

Any ways just thought i would say hi!


----------



## Serene123

Because they focus on the majority not the minority and there are bad teenage mums. My friend was trying for a baby for a year, she's 19 now and 12 weeks pregnant. Good luck TTC :)


----------



## NAY2008

Thnks x Just looking at info on best time to concieve and what not its really confusing and giving me a headache lol


----------



## xarlenex

I think its because some teenagers become parents for the wrong reason. And in the end are too immature to be proper parents. But not everyone of course. Good Luck Ttc x


----------



## ablaze

my 1st was not planned at 17, but my 2nd was at 18 :)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Good luck ttc hun


----------



## AppleBlossom

mine wasn't planned. good luck ttc =]


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Hey.

i'm on a TTC break and I'm your age :) i also get a lot of crap from people because I'm "only" 18.


----------



## Tink1o5

Hi im 18 to, and me and my fiance have been together for 6 years this June. And were TTC right now to. :D


----------



## maddiwatts19

_Hey, i'm 19 and been with my OH for a year and a half, been engaged since christmas, and we werent planning for a baby at first, and it just happened. Then i had a miscarriage, and after that we decided we did want another baby!. And i found out i was pregnant a month later!! 
 _


----------



## Tam

Hello :hi:

Welcome to Baby and Bump!

Wishing you a speedy BFP! x


----------



## LaurenBabes:)

Hi, I'm 18 too and trying to concieve my first.
I really don't like the fact teenage parents are shunned either.
It really needs to change, because teenagers are just as capable, and sometimes there better than some of the other parents out there.
=]

xx


----------



## Xbryoni&bumpX

Mine was not planned, but still amazingly happy when i found out good luck TTC xx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya, I'm 18 (19 soon) and am TTC with my OH of over 3 years. They do make us teenagers look bad coz of the few who don't look after their children properly or get pregnant for the wrong reasons. Some of us have stable relationships and feel ready for that commitment. All the power to us.


----------



## faith_may

Good luck


----------



## Trying4abean

I'm 16, and my oh and i are planning to have a baby. Were financially capable of doing so, i work in a nursery, he works at bmw, were in a stable, loving relationship, we have our own flat ... i just hope people don't judge us.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

i hope no either but they probably will anyway :-( I an't even buy prenatals without some arse commenting on it.

*GRRRRR* Sorry i'm such a ray of sunshine this morning. I had a terrible dream that I killed a baby hamster (I don't even have one) but then again, I had one last night about my left eyebrow being a mess so who the hell knows what I'm thinking about? lol

Don't listen to anyone. They don't know you or your SO so they have no right to judge (they don't even if they DO know you guys) just ignore them--or be really nice to them--nothing pisses mean people off more than that :rofl:


----------



## srmummy

Hello! I am 18 and have been with my partner for 2 and a half years. We live together and are plannign on getting married in the near future. We unfortunately experienced a miscarriage in January and since then we have been trying to conceive. I found out a couple of days ago (4 days before AF was due!!) that I am pregnant again. 

I can totally understand how you feel about people being judgemental about planned young pregnancies but if you are in a stable relationship and can support a family, why not?? Plenty of older people have children when they are not in a stable relationship and cannot provide for the child but they do not get as judged as we do. I am only 3 weeks and 6 days pregnant but I am praying that our little bean will make it 'til the end this time. I wish you lots and lots of luck!!

(sorry for the long post!!)

Sarah xxx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

Hello, (new here lol random first post i know ) unfortunately is down to a minority, and people always prefer to pick at the negative rather then the positive.


----------



## sleepinbeauty

I hate how we're made to feel this way :(


----------



## Tegans Mama

Hey everyone, I'm 19, will be 20 once the baby is born and it was planned :) Only took one month to get pregnant as well lol so it was a big shock!

I havent had any negative comments yet but I think its cos I look older than I am. Its wrong how people judge other people our age for having kids - I tell them to shut their faces as I know I will be as good a mum as I can be and my child will always come first - it does already and its not been born yet :D

Best of luck to every one whose TTC, remember to keep us updated when you get your BFP :D


----------



## chick62

my pregnancy was planned it was a bit of a shock as i come off the pill in october and a month later was pregnant guess i was just one of th lucky ones and im gonna have a lovely august baby which is going to be born a week after my birthday expensive month for me hehe


----------



## bird24

WOW thats well lucky getting pregnant the first month ttc ladies..!!

how long had you been on the pill before?

what was your first sign of pregnancy? xx


----------



## 7WZ

I'm 17, 18 in less than a month. I've been with my fiancé for nearly a year and a half now and live together. We have a very good relationship. We have been trying to concieve for quite a while. I was on the pill for only 2 weeks and since I stopped that we had been trying for around 6 months then got pregnant. It was hard because every month I would get excited then get let down which made me think there must be something wrong with me. That pregnancy didn't go well, it only lasted 5-6 weeks. It was another 3 months 'til I got pregnant again and here I am nearly 8 weeks pregnant, I'm so scared I'll lose this one but all I can do is hope and wait.

I have a very supportive family, my mum was always hinting to me and my partner that she wanted grandchildren. I experience spotting about 5 days ago but it was only little amount and was brown, it was after sex. It's stopped now and the midwife said it sounds fine but no sex for me now. Probably not for another 7 months! Which isn't good but worth it for a baby. :)

Good luck to all TTC just don't stop trying!


----------



## Danielle

im 18 and TTC bin trying for the past month, im showing some signs that i could be pregnant, i hope its happend :D just got to wait 8 days to see if i come on my period

good look TTC


----------



## bird24

oh my god no sex for 7 months? how come? thought it would just be for the first three months

congrats to all you ttc and pregnant :)

xx


----------



## tinytoes

Trying4abean said:


> I'm 16, and my oh and i are planning to have a baby. Were financially capable of doing so, i work in a nursery, he works at bmw, were in a stable, loving relationship, we have our own flat ... i just hope people don't judge us.

as long as people can afford it I see no problem.
But i personally cant imagine having those urges at 16. No way. Why would you want a baby so young? I'm just curious.


----------



## sarahrym

hiya i thought i would join this cos i know exactly how you are all feeling i found out i was preg yesterday i think im about 6 weeks im at the docs on friday i am really paranoid i will have a misscaraige or an ectopic just because me and my boyfreind have been trying for 8 months and it just doesent feel real im 17 hes 19 weve been 2geher 3years have our own private rented flat we both have jobs so all i can say is if people have a problem its there problem!


----------



## mummy2b

I didn't plan mine, but i think its the best thing that has happened! My boyfriend is sooo excited!! Good luck xx


----------



## mommytashaX2

Well i'm 19 turning 20 in may and i have a 4 year old little girl and i am 6.5 months pregnant with my little boy. it doesn't matter what anyone says because in the end only you can feel what its like to be the mother of that child. as long as you feel like you have enough love to give another being and you know that you are capable of giving that child the best life possible, you're ready.


----------



## alicea

hi me and my OH are TTC. Im 19yrs old 20 in november and my OH is 19 nxt wk.Weve been 2gether 4 just over 2years and know we wanna be togeva 4eva. He works fulltime in a job which will pay loads when he's qualified as he has to train for a couple of years first. I work fulltime and get about 12,000 a year b4 tax. I live with my mate at the moment but me and my OH should be getting housed soon cos we're on the housing list. We'll be able to buy our own house in a couple of years. I hate the stigma young parents get for having a baby "young". People had kids at like 18 or 19, 20 odd years ago! Thats what worries me the most about getting pregnant. Not actually having a baby cos i think ill be a great mum, i just spend most of the time worrying wat people will think.

Anyway sorry for the essay lol, good luck to all those TTC or who have already mastered it and are expecting congrats!!!!!!

xxx


----------



## Serene123

I gave up comparing myself to people having babies young years ago. They're right, things were alot different back then and I have no reason to believe having a baby young now is going to be anything like it was back then. They grew up alot younger than we did.

And, as for what people think, I'm 18 and I havn't had one comment about being young or too young to be a mum. I'm treated just like anyone else. I was worried too though.

Good luck TTC and don't worry about what people think. You'll do an amazing job I'm sure. :)


----------



## AquaDementia

At least you are over 14.


----------



## summer_sun

Me and my bf have recently started ttc. He is 17 and im 16, we dont see a problem with it becuase we have made sure we spent a lot of time talking about it to make sure it is exaclty what both of us want and it is. However other people dont seem so sure, people keep telling us we should lice our lives first then worry about kids when we are older, but me and bf know what we want and hate it that other cant be happy that we want to try for a baby together.


----------



## mothermayi

this is a touchy subject only because all of the people that make it into public eye are usually those in bad sutuations, so the automatic connotation is poor. dont let what other people think bother you, its you and your family...so just love it and do it! 

i am older than most of you, but i have respect for those of you who decide so early that you want to bring a life into the world. as long as you realize you are promising it love and devotion from here on out, no turning back. both of you....then its absolutely the right reasons.

and the neatest part of all...human bodies are made to begin reproducing at about 18, so the younger you are (socially) the better off that baby is to be happy and healthy! (as long as you stay healthy yourself!). if you make the right decisions, then your baby will be better off than half the ones being born today. so dont worry what other people think and go love a little one!!!


----------



## CherryBlossom

I am 19 my hubby is 31 tomorrow (we got married when I was 17) We are TTC and have been since august I agree we get bad press but I think that is from all those girls that get preggers to get benifits and a house. I agree with this in a way I hate seeing 16-ish year olds pushing pushchairs but ignoring the kid and not looking after it proply (not saying all young mums do this)

I just think u have to be true to yourself and know what you want and to know your life will never be the same. xxx


----------



## Louisa K

I think there are lots of factors you need to consider before _actively deciding _to have a baby.. Are you in a good stable relationship, can you financially support the baby, are you emotionally ready for such a big change in your life etc..

I think whether your a teenage mum or not, these are things you should be thinking about..

Having a baby is a massive deal.. 

I myself do find it difficult to understand why so many young girls are actually choosing to have babies so young, I just think theres plenty of time for blokes and babies.. Some do it for the wrong reasons, but there are probably some under laying reasons for this..

My mum had me very young (17) and she's a great mum, always has been, I'd be happy to be just half as good as she has been with me and my brother.. So I'm not saying being a young mum doesn't mean you won't be a good mum.. Not at all...

I just think theres no reason to rush.. Have some more time having fun I say !!


----------



## CherryBlossom

I have had all the "fun" i want and all i want from life is to have a family with my husband and watch them grow up as we grow old and I wanna be young enough to run around and do stuff. I think that there should be more negitivaty about older mums than younger (i dont mean to offened) I think these like 50 year olds at least we can run about and will live (normaly) to see our grand children maybe even our great gran kids.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

i having my first now at 16 and it defiantly wasnt planned but things happen. just because im 16 does not mean that i am going to be a bad mum. i am going to try my hardest when this baby is born and thats all anyone can ask for.


----------



## CherryBlossom

16mumtobe said:


> i having my first now at 16 and it defiantly wasnt planned but things happen. just because im 16 does not mean that i am going to be a bad mum. i am going to try my hardest when this baby is born and thats all anyone can ask for.

EXCACTLY

good luck hun hope you have a happy and healthy pregnacy x


----------



## Louisa K

CherryBlossom said:


> I have had all the "fun" i want and all i want from life is to have a family with my husband and watch them grow up as we grow old and I wanna be young enough to run around and do stuff. I think that there should be more negitivaty about older mums than younger (i dont mean to offened) I think these like 50 year olds at least we can run about and will live (normaly) to see our grand children maybe even our great gran kids.

I agree with you on the issues around older women having babies im talking 50+ kind of age.. 

Theres never going to be a perfect time to have a baby, if you feel ready and feel its the right time for you then it probably is the right time.. I think you'd know deep down..


----------



## charveyron

Hi there,

I had twins when I was just 19, the pregnancy was planned, I have always hated the fact that I was put in the teenage mum catogory (I'm 25 now). My parner and I have been together 8 years now and have 3 beautiful children who are all happy and healtly, as long as you can look after and love your baby what does it matter how old you are??

Hope you get you :bfp: soon

xxx


----------



## Lauz_1601

:hi:

I was very much broody at your age hun, altohugh I never said anything to my partner, then I fell pregnant at 19, I stopped taking the pill and we werent usin any condoms, so altohugh it wasnt planned we both knew it could happen and would obviously deal with that if it did happen, which it did! And now we have a beautiful 2 year old, I am now 22 and pregnant with number two. We have a mortgage and jobs ect. I think if you are quite happy with all the responsabilities its entails and you are in a serious relationship then theres nothing bad about it! 

I do still feel like I am looked down on though especially as I look younger than I am and I work in a posh restaurants and customers are noticing the bump now.....I just think well they can think what they want I love being a mummy, I could not imagine my life without Ella in it I am mature and resonsible and my kids are the most important thing in my life and my prority.

Yes some young mums can be very irresponsible, dump their kids on their parents so they can go out every night getting pissed (dont get me wrong we need to let our hair down once in a while!) but I do think it is a shame that all youg mums are tarred with the same brush. 

Dont worry what other people will think hunny, as long as you are mature and responsible and you and your partner both want this then why not! some people have families then careers some the other way round, who says which is right and which is wrong! all the best hun xxx


----------



## AmysBumpNo3

i fell pregnant with my son when i was 15. im 23 now, married with my 3rd on the way.

i dont think the age is such the issue to be honest. i doted on my son, he was everything! my world,my life! i did live with my parents but thank god i did! they helped me so much! hes a very brainy happy chappy now, turning 7 in may!

its fantastic to see so many teens on here with jobs and there own home. just shows how quick our kids are maturing these days.but with so many teens having babies,its a good job there mentally maturing early!


i do regret not waiting. i lost most of my teen-hood. and i didnt stick with the father as he had drug issues.it was very hard,i had to grow up so quickley! but my sons turned out fine! hes very happy, his father finally grew up and beat the drugs so they have a stable relationship.

they only thing i cant stand to see is women with too many kids and more on the way, not being looked after properly and not knowing who their fathers are. in most cases ive seen, the kids are taken off them and put into care.and the mother, doesnt care and carries on having more babies.(this happened a month back to a gril who had 4 kids with 1 on the way, she was in my year at school!)

thats what some people picture when they see a pregnant teen. they assume this is going to happen. obviousley, its mostley not the case.

people are way too quick to judge. but thats the society these days.

good luck, be strong. if this is what you want, no1 can stop you. just be sure to know whats going to happen. becoming a mum is NOT easy, especially when your a teen.

xx


----------



## Serene123

I'd say "I wish my baby didn't happen untill I was more secure," but I don't anymore. I'm quite happy for her to come now and make things more difficult. I'm still going to get to where I wanted to be and I love that I'll be able to do that with her around to see it. I hope that everything I do for her and myself will show her only good things and never bad. We'll see. I can only try.

I wouldn't have a baby untill you're stable as you can be (and you've done everything you want to do) unless it can't be prevented.


----------



## ~KACI~

I planned both of mine, i was in a stable relatonship we have jobs and had recently got our own place, the next obvoius step was children. 1'm 20 and my youngest is 13 wks. Best decision of my life x


----------



## ashleigh2188

Nay2008- good for you im 19 myself and me and my partner have been ttc for a month not long i know but the waiting is driving me crazy, yes their may be bad teenage mum's out there but you cant tar all teenage mum's with the same brush-how narrow minded is that.


----------



## anita665

I don't have anything against teen mums who really didn't plan to get pregnant but make the best of it or those who plan it and can provide for their baby.

The thing is too many young people think that they can provide because they can live on benefits or live with their parents. To me thats not providing. Benefits are for people who've found themselves in a desperate situation & people shouldn't choose to live like that or deliberatly bring a child into that & if people think they can provide because they can live with their parents then they're clearly not mature enough to be having a baby.

Since you and your partner believe that you are able to provide for your child then there isn't anything wrong with it as far as I can see. 19 isn't exactly young anyway. Good luck and I hope it all goes well for you.


----------



## Maybe baby

hello everyone....i am 19 and ttc planned....i wonder if anyone in the world will support this choice as i seem to keep getting judged,,,help xx


----------



## mumtobe25

i have nothing against young mums but at 16 there is no way you can be finacally stable as even if you work in a nursery you can not have your qaulifications in which case what wil you be going back to? as for your oh working at bmw with all the job losses at car manis how can you be sure he will still have a job??

im not putting anyone down and im sure everyone who has kids young does there best but i had a termination at 18 because there was no way id have been able to look after a baby (not just money wise) but how would i tell them not to do something if i hadnt experienced it myself and at 16 there is no way you could have experinced a lot.

not just that but you and your oh cant have been togther that long in what i would call a stable relationship as you are both still growing up.

I think people judge young people for the wrong reasons as you can be great mums no matter what the age but activitly planning a baby at 16 you cant expect people to agree its a good idea no matter what a great mum you might make..im sorry but 16 is a bit unbelieveable and you dont come accross as very mature as you believe you are finacally sercure in a job which doesnt pay very well (wrongly) but i have done it and the fact you cant have any qualifications in any area..


----------



## AppleBlossom

mumtobe25 said:


> i have nothing against young mums but at 16 there is no way you can be finacally stable as even if you work in a nursery you can not have your qaulifications in which case what wil you be going back to? as for your oh working at bmw with all the job losses at car manis how can you be sure he will still have a job??
> 
> im not putting anyone down and im sure everyone who has kids young does there best but i had a termination at 18 because there was no way id have been able to look after a baby (not just money wise) but how would i tell them not to do something if i hadnt experienced it myself and at 16 there is no way you could have experinced a lot.
> 
> not just that but you and your oh cant have been togther that long in what i would call a stable relationship as you are both still growing up.
> 
> I think people judge young people for the wrong reasons as you can be great mums no matter what the age but activitly planning a baby at 16 you cant expect people to agree its a good idea no matter what a great mum you might make..im sorry but 16 is a bit unbelieveable and you dont come accross as very mature as you believe you are finacally sercure in a job which doesnt pay very well (wrongly) but i have done it and the fact you cant have any qualifications in any area..


I'm a little confused as to who this is aimed at? Just because this thread is a year old and someone has just refreshed it. I agree people should not TTC under 18 and BnB doesn't support that. However those over 18 are capable. I become pregnant accidentally at 18 and a termination didn't even cross my mind. I had only been with my now ex for 6 months and was still in Uni. But I knew I had a responsibilty from then on and I had to do what I could in such a difficult situation.


----------



## Ablaski17

Hey guys! Iam 19 and TTC to. If anyone wants to talk let me know!


----------



## PrettyBonk

Hey 18 and 19 is a good age to have children if ready!!!! I had my 1 at 18 going on 19....
your body is ready and you are sorta of an adult...I say sorta bc I was 19 10 years ago and I grew up a lot since then and I still have lots to go lmao...
the thing is that most 18 and 19 years old are just coming out of HS and being kids and they are not ready in many ways to have children...
I had a good and STEADY job...I finished school...the father had his own business...so we were MORE than ready to have a baby..and I was a lot more mature than a lot of my friends (I was like the mommy lol)...I didn't like hanging out like most teennies do...see my sister is 21 and she is in hell not ready to have children....it all depends


----------



## PrettyBonk

Is NOT that teen moms are BAD moms...is just that most teenagers are not stable to have children...even if you have a little job does not mean you can afford a baby...
others can...but most cant


----------



## Tink1o5

:hi: my name is Erika and im 19 and my OH is 21 about to be 22. We have been in a great relationship for 7 years this June. :) 

I have been through a lot in my Short 19 years of life. And had to grow up very quickly. My mother was never in my life. And i had a disabled brother whom i helped my dad take care of. When i was 16 years old my father passed away of lung cancer. Then i found out back in january of 2009 that my Mom passed away in September of 2008. then i got a phone call from my brothers group home and he passed away in February of 2009. I have been on my own ... paying my own bills living with my now husband since i was 16. 

We both have income coming in. We have a great and responsible relationship. I'v always felt in my heart that being a Mom is what im here for. and we have been TTC for about 10 months. We had a MC in Feb of 2009. But havent lost hope. 

So to say that a young teenager hasnt been through a lot.. i might have to argue with. But I do know many teenagers have not been through what i have. And many teenagers do want to have babies for the wrong reasons. Which is why many older "adults" judge teens TTC. 


I wish everyone the best in there TTC journey. :dust: to all


xx ERIKA xx


----------



## nikky0907

This thread is over a year old and it was created before certain BnB policies, one of them is that we don't support under 18s TTC'ing and we keep any TTC talk away from this board.

xxx


----------

